# AMNPS with MES



## Caz592 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello all. Just wanted to ask a quick question. I recently purchased a 30" MES model #20071117 which I believe is gen 1. I also bought a AMNPS. My question is where would be the best area to place the AMNPS. It does not fit to the left of the element. The only place I see is on the rack above the water pan. Any advice would greatly be appreciated. 

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 1, 2017)

No. That's not a Gen1. That is the newest model of the 30. You can still get the Gen 1 20070910 number, but looks like you already pulled the trigger.

Sorry I cant help you on where to put the AMNPS tray on that unit. Since you already bought it, I would probably find a way to modify and fit it by doing some metalsmithing.


----------



## nyc oz (Nov 1, 2017)

Go with the mail box mod.  Works like a dream..


----------



## tallbm (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks like you must use a rack OR go ahead and set yourself free with a mailbox mod.  You could then easily cold smoke with the mailbox mod and you would never need to open your smoker again when dealing with smoke :)

Best of luck! :)


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2017)

I would pull all the guts out of the smoker...  leave the heat deflector under the element...    and plumb in something similar to this....

I use the chip pan, on the element, for thermal mass and a more even heat distribution....











Elevate the AMNPS for good air flow..   Connect 3" flex aluminum and elbows
                                                         to the mailbox and smoker...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..
	

		
			
		

		
	







                                                  Using a step drill put 3- 7/8" holes in the door
                                                   as in the picture...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Doing that, you can cold and hot smoke without worry.....

Dave


----------



## Caz592 (Nov 1, 2017)

daveomak said:


> I would pull all the guts out of the smoker...  leave the heat deflector under the element...    and plumb in something similar to this....
> 
> I use the chip pan, on the element, for thermal mass and a more even heat distribution....
> 
> ...


S


----------



## Caz592 (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you for all the quick replies. Looks like the mail box mod is the way to go. The 3 holes in the front door supply enough air flow? And im assuming u leave the top vent open right? Also does the elbow just fit in the chip loader hole or does it have to be secured?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2017)

If you chip loader is the same as all the other MES smokers, it's 3"...  the 3" aluminum elbow just slide in... it's tight but it will go...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2017)

The three holes work very well....  the upper hole provides air so the smoke does NOT recirculate inside the mailbox, and snuff out the pellets...  If your pellets do not turn to white ash, there is not enough air...  and you are making creosote..  leave the upper air exhaust, on the smoker, wide open while smoking..


----------



## Caz592 (Nov 1, 2017)

daveomak said:


> The three holes work very well....  the upper hole provides air so the smoke does NOT recirculate inside the mailbox, and snuff out the pellets...  If your pellets do not turn to white ash, there is not enough air...  and you are making creosote..  leave the upper air exhaust, on the smoker, wide open while smoking..
> 
> View attachment 342893


Seems like it works very well. What do u have your AMNPS resting on inside the mailbox.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2017)

Three legs...  1/4" carriage bolts...  about 2 1/2" long..


----------



## griz400 (Nov 1, 2017)

Quick question ... will the amnps fit inside the water pan ... cause most people dont use the water pan .. myself included ,, btw .. most people wrap their water pan with foil as well .. cause it really gets smoked up 

what I would do ... is not use the water pan .. and hang the amnps under the bottom of the rack on the left side by simply making a bracket from a wire like a U to hang it under bottom rack ....1 in front and 1 in rear ... light the amnps ... set in the brackets .. bammmmmm


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2017)

There is too much heat from the burner...  The pellet "probably" will burst into flame....  cause the fat to drip...  and maybe flame up the fat in the pan...   result... all  your food burned up...   I've had a smokehouse fire...  burned up 300#'s of salmon....


----------



## griz400 (Nov 1, 2017)

Here is what I have in mind ... just made this from a coat hanger .. but some stainless wire and exact dimensions would be good.. but made this in 3 minutes just to show you what I mean, remove water tray and hang it under the bottom rack on left side .. you need 2 of these and hang it .....


----------



## griz400 (Nov 2, 2017)

So, no one likes or dislikes my idea  ???


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2017)

Try it... see if it's too hot and the pellets burst into flames....


----------



## griz400 (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a gen 1 .. mine is ok .. if you did this on left side and not use water pan .. I believe it work ..


----------



## soflogator (Nov 12, 2017)

daveomak said:


> The three holes work very well....  the upper hole provides air so the smoke does NOT recirculate inside the mailbox, and snuff out the pellets...  If your pellets do not turn to white ash, there is not enough air...  and you are making creosote..  leave the upper air exhaust, on the smoker, wide open while smoking..
> 
> View attachment 342893


Hi Dave,
I am experimenting with pressurized air flow. I cut a 3" hole in the mailbox door and attached a variable speed axial flow fan to force air through the box via the dryer vent pipe into the MES.

Weather has not cooperated enough yet to test but I hope to have bugs worked out for turkey breasts by Thanksgiving.

SoFloGator


View attachment 342893

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2017)

Too much air and the pellets burn really fast...  Might burst into flame...


----------



## soflogator (Nov 13, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Too much air and the pellets burn really fast...  Might burst into flame...


I still haven't been able to try it but on slowest speed there is very little air moving. I'll post back here with results of first rest run. I have never had enough air flow for the pellets to remain burning. I did see you have your pellet tray elevated with carriage bolt legs. I am also going to see if that will also help me.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2017)

Elevating the AMNPS...    Helped my pellet burn a LOT...  Lets air get under the tray for another source of oxygen supply... 



soflogator said:


> I still haven't been able to try it but on slowest speed there is very little air moving. I'll post back here with results of first rest run. I have never had enough air flow for the pellets to remain burning.* I did see you have your pellet tray elevated with carriage bolt legs.* I am also going to see if that will also help me.


----------



## soflogator (Nov 22, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Elevating the AMNPS...    Helped my pellet burn a LOT...  Lets air get under the tray for another source of oxygen supply...


Thanks Dave. Run a test bird Monday. Turned out nicely Juciey due to brine but once again I had a hard time keeping pellets burning. So I'm still not getting enough air flow. I did elevate the amps tray. Going to try and remove the chip tray and drip shield from around the heating element to see it that helps. Does that all come out by removing three screws from chip feeder on the outside of the smoker?
Thank you.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

soflogator said:


> Thanks Dave. Run a test bird Monday. Turned out nicely Juciey due to brine but once again I had a hard time keeping pellets burning. So I'm still not getting enough air flow. I did elevate the amps tray. Going to try and remove the chip tray and drip shield from around the heating element to see it that helps. Does that all come out by removing three screws from chip feeder on the outside of the smoker?
> Thank you.



Yes, it all comes off with those screws.

Have you tried microwaving the pellets for 1 min, mix pellets around and wait 2 min, then microwave 1 more minute?
This does wonders for me keeping pellets lit :)


----------



## soflogator (Nov 22, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Yes, it all comes off with those screws.
> 
> Have you tried microwaving the pellets for 1 min, mix pellets around and wait 2 min, then microwave 1 more minute?
> This does wonders for me keeping pellets lit :)


Thanks for the reply Tallbm. Appreciate the disassembly  confirmation. I have tried nuking the pellets before though not for the time/sequence you describe. Saw a YouTube video last night where a guy microwaved them for 2 1/2 min, stirred and go finished with another 2 1/2 mins.

Going to try one more test run this afternoon after I remove the interior parts.

SoFloGator (Don)


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

soflogator said:


> Thanks for the reply Tallbm. Appreciate the disassembly  confirmation. I have tried nuking the pellets before though not for the time/sequence you describe. Saw a YouTube video last night where a guy microwaved them for 2 1/2 min, stirred and go finished with another 2 1/2 mins.
> 
> Going to try one more test run this afternoon after I remove the interior parts.
> 
> SoFloGator (Don)



I would very much fear 2 1/2 minutes you might start a fire like another member did not to long ago lol.  If you want 5 minutes worth I would do 1 minute 5 times with a 1-2 minute break in between :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2017)

Like Tall said---Be careful.
Any time you Nuke Pellets, stay there & pay attention.  Don't want a bad fire.

Bear


----------



## soflogator (Nov 22, 2017)

tallbm said:


> I would very much fear 2 1/2 minutes you might start a fire like another member did not to long ago lol.  If you want 5 minutes worth I would do 1 minute 5 times with a 1-2 minute break in between :)


Thanks Tallbm...well I gutted the smoker and nuked the pellets for 2 1/2 stirred for a few minutes and finished with a other 2 1/2 minutes. I did use a clear glass casserole dish to heat the pellets in. Your point is well taken however.
The good news is that between the gutting of the smoker, the elevation of the amps tray with four small machine bolts 3" long, heating the pellets for 2 minutes with blow touch, allowing pellets to burn for 10 minutes before blowing out flame and placing in mail box and finally blowing air with the fan on lowest setting...the test burn went perfectly!! Pellets burned completely through all three rows of tray and ashes left were nice, white and fluffy. 
I am one happy smoker tonight and Can't wait to load the birds tomorrow morning. Happy Thanksgiving to All!!!
SoFloGator


----------



## soflogator (Nov 22, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Like Tall said---Be careful.
> Any time you Nuke Pellets, stay there & pay attention.  Don't want a bad fire.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear...I watched the entire time ready to toss in sink if necessary.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

soflogator said:


> Thanks Tallbm...well I gutted the smoker and nuked the pellets for 2 1/2 stirred for a few minutes and finished with a other 2 1/2 minutes. I did use a clear glass casserole dish to heat the pellets in. Your point is well taken however.
> The good news is that between the gutting of the smoker, the elevation of the amps tray with four small machine bolts 3" long, heating the pellets for 2 minutes with blow touch, allowing pellets to burn for 10 minutes before blowing out flame and placing in mail box and finally blowing air with the fan on lowest setting...the test burn went perfectly!! Pellets burned completely through all three rows of tray and ashes left were nice, white and fluffy.
> I am one happy smoker tonight and Can't wait to load the birds tomorrow morning. Happy Thanksgiving to All!!!
> SoFloGator



Awesome to hear!
I have a sneaky suspicion that the nuking of the pellets and elevating the tray were the factors that really put you over the top.  You can always run some more tests taking one thing away at a time to figure out what is truly working and the most simplistic approach :)


----------



## soflogator (Nov 22, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Awesome to hear!
> I have a sneaky suspicion that the nuking of the pellets and elevating the tray were the factors that really put you over the top.  You can always run some more tests taking one thing away at a time to figure out what is truly working and the most simplistic approach :)


Thanks Tall...yeah, I'll keep playing with it to try and reduce it down to as basic a procedure as possible. Enjoy your day tomorrow.


----------



## soflogator (Nov 24, 2017)

Just a follow-up to yesterday's smoke. Smoked the breasts for about 8 hours until they reached 165 internal. Wrapped in foil, placed in insulated cooler for another hour or so (not by plan but other dishes were not ready). 

Breasts had a nice golden brown color and were nice and juicy. Got rave reviews from guests for flavor and I'll admit probably one of best smokes I've done. Hope everyone had as good a day as mine!


----------



## ryan141 (Jan 24, 2018)

I used the AMNPS in my new MES 30 under the bottom shelf on the left side last night and had no issues.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2018)

ryan141 said:


> I used the AMNPS in my new MES 30 under the bottom shelf on the left side last night and had no issues.




Cool !!
I put mine closer to the right, so it gets air flow from the Chip dumper.
However I never tried mine sideways like you have yours.  Gotta try that.

Bear


----------



## tktplz (Apr 14, 2018)

Did you see what this person did in there MES like yours. Here's the link;

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/basic-mod-for-the-amnts.271846/


----------



## normanaj (Apr 14, 2018)

> Did you see what this person did in there MES like yours. Here's the link;
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/basic-mod-for-the-amnts.271846/



Cost me less than $6 to modify 3 of those 6" AMNTS,works like a charm!No loss of cooking room.

Why the 6" tubes?Easier to handle and when doing longer than a 3 hour smoke it literally takes less than 10secs to open the door change tubes and close the door,the heat loss is minimal to almost none.


----------



## dwdunlap (Apr 14, 2018)

Many here will disagree but if it were me... I'd call Todd at A-Maze-N products ((651) 352-2831). He might even swap the tray for a tube smoker and solve all your problems. The tube will lay right on the bottom and just smoke a long, long time. Todd may recommend removing the water tray entirely and using a sheet of foil to tent the tube from drips. Be sure to open the chip filler a couple of inches to allow for air intake. WORKS FOR ME!!


----------



## normanaj (Apr 14, 2018)

> Be sure to open the chip filler a couple of inches to allow for air intake.



Yup!


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't do the microwave. I tried it, then wondered if the wood smell would ever go away.
So I do the daveomak method of drying out my smoker when done, and pre-sterilize it before use.
But when it is pre-heating, my AMNPS tray is in there getting dried out before the sm00kin run.
Keeps the whole process in the MES, and the smellz outside of the house.
And there will be peace in the valley today....

I also have a large aluminum pan I put pellets in to dry out a large amount at one time.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I don't do the microwave. I tried it, then wondered if the wood smell would ever go away.
> So I do the daveomak method of drying out my smoker when done, and pre-sterilize it before use.
> But when it is pre-heating, my AMNPS tray is in there getting dried out before the sm00kin run.
> Keeps the whole process in the MES, and the smellz outside of the house.
> ...



Was someone asking about washing out the smoker and AMNPS? Or drying pellets?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 17, 2018)

If I had that smoker I would fill the water pan with dried beans like you do for filling a pie crust and  pre baking it. I would fill it with dried beans and cover it with 2 layers of heavy aluminum foil. I would put my tray right on top of that water pan or the rack above it. I would cover the tray with a piece of aluminum foil drip pan bent to keep a 1 inch gap above the top of the tray and pellets. Essentially making a vented cover for the tray allowing smoke to roll out of the ends and or sides.  You give up the bottom rack cooking area when you choose to use the tray .
Or..... You buy the tube thingy.. :D


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> If I had that smoker I would fill the water pan with dried beans like you do for filling a pie crust and  pre baking it. I would fill it with dried beans and cover it with 2 layers of heavy aluminum foil. I would put my tray right on top of that water pan or the rack above it. I would cover the tray with a piece of aluminum foil drip pan bent to keep a 1 inch gap above the top of the tray and pellets. Essentially making a vented cover for the tray allowing smoke to roll out of the ends and or sides.  You give up the bottom rack cooking area when you choose to use the tray .
> Or..... You buy the tube thingy.. :D




I don't know what the beans are supposed to do, but setting the AMNPS right on top of a non-porous thing like a foil covered pile of beans wouldn't allow enough air flow through the AMNPS.
Putting it on the bottom rack is good, because air can get flowing through it, and you aren't losing much of the bottom rack, besides the bottom rack is too close to the heat for smoking meat anyway.
And putting a foil pan cover only an inch above the AMNPS will partially smoother the AMNPS by blocking air flow. Any Cover must be farther above it.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Was someone asking about washing out the smoker and AMNPS? Or drying pellets?



Here Johnny, just a few referances:


tallbm said:


> Yes, it all comes off with those screws.
> 
> Have you tried microwaving the pellets for 1 min, mix pellets around and wait 2 min, then microwave 1 more minute?
> This does wonders for me keeping pellets lit :)





soflogator said:


> Thanks for the reply Tallbm. Appreciate the disassembly  confirmation. I have tried nuking the pellets before though not for the time/sequence you describe. Saw a YouTube video last night where a guy microwaved them for 2 1/2 min, stirred and go finished with another 2 1/2 mins.
> 
> Going to try one more test run this afternoon after I remove the interior parts.
> 
> SoFloGator (Don)





tallbm said:


> I would very much fear 2 1/2 minutes you might start a fire like another member did not to long ago lol.  If you want 5 minutes worth I would do 1 minute 5 times with a 1-2 minute break in between :)





bearcarver said:


> Like Tall said---Be careful.
> Any time you Nuke Pellets, stay there & pay attention.  Don't want a bad fire.
> 
> Bear





soflogator said:


> Thanks Tallbm...well I gutted the smoker and nuked the pellets for 2 1/2 stirred for a few minutes and finished with a other 2 1/2 minutes. I did use a clear glass casserole dish to heat the pellets in. Your point is well taken however.
> The good news is that between the gutting of the smoker, the elevation of the amps tray with four small machine bolts 3" long, heating the pellets for 2 minutes with blow touch, allowing pellets to burn for 10 minutes before blowing out flame and placing in mail box and finally blowing air with the fan on lowest setting...the test burn went perfectly!! Pellets burned completely through all three rows of tray and ashes left were nice, white and fluffy.
> I am one happy smoker tonight and Can't wait to load the birds tomorrow morning. Happy Thanksgiving to All!!!
> SoFloGator





soflogator said:


> Thanks Bear...I watched the entire time ready to toss in sink if necessary.





tallbm said:


> Awesome to hear!
> I have a sneaky suspicion that the nuking of the pellets and elevating the tray were the factors that really put you over the top.  You can always run some more tests taking one thing away at a time to figure out what is truly working and the most simplistic approach :)





soflogator said:


> Thanks Tall...yeah, I'll keep playing with it to try and reduce it down to as basic a procedure as possible. Enjoy your day tomorrow.



I tried it myself, but got a room full of heated wood smell. :(
So I dry my pellets in the smoker, _*outside. ;)
*_
daveomak posted about drying fuel using the MES as the heater for it. And also about running a smoker at 275° for a couple of hours to sterilize it after smoking to avoid molds and bacteria's from camping in a closed up smoker.
Made good sense to me. So I follow that, even though I live in a comparatively dry climate (typically very low humidity).
In prep for a smoke, I fill my tray with enough pellets, then let them sit in the MES while it pre-heats. Drives out some to all moisture before beginning to Sm00kabatch.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Here Johnny, just a few referances:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.. You were talking about the conversation from back in November. Not what the recent stuff was about.. lol


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh.. You were talking about the conversation from back in November. Not what the recent stuff was about.. lol



Actually, just posting to a thread *others* had resurrected. I almost didn't post.
The drying of pellets still applies, and is better than taking chances of stinking up your house, to burning up a microwave, or starting a fire.
But probably is a moot point to someone who mostly smokes with charcoal and chunks... ;)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

I keep my pellets in  the house. Never get damp.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 361128
> 
> 
> I keep my pellets in  the house. Never get damp.



You live in your car?
Because that's a trunk... :confused:o_O


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2018)

The house needs an oil change .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

Ha.. that's where stuff goes before it goes in the house.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Ha.. that's where stuff goes before it goes in the house.



Ah-Ha! I keep my bulk in my garage. And my smaller buckets out by the BBQ/Smoker.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

Can't do to much storing outside here at my apartment complex.  Now that we took over this thread.. Have a great day!


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Can't do to much storing outside here at my apartment complex.  Now that we took over this thread.. Have a great day!



We're getting ready for the eldest Grand Daughter and our Great Grandson to fly in from Washington tomorrow night.
3 day visit. Saturday dinner will be a rib-fest! :) Already cleared it with the Admiral.
I want to revert my Brinkman UDS back to charcoal and chunks. Beer can chicken? Burnt ends?
Diversity... it's not just for two legged varmints anymore. :p

Back to cleaning the floors.... :(


----------



## normanaj (Apr 18, 2018)

> Putting it on the bottom rack is good, because air can get flowing through it, and you aren't losing much of the bottom rack, besides the bottom rack is too close to the heat for smoking meat anyway.


Never had any issues with smoking on the lower rack,it has the whole water pan(with beans,sand,gravel or whatever) between it and the heat.

AMNTS with the ubolt mod in the lower left with the chip loader cracked open a smidge...smokes like a choo-choo train.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2018)

normanaj said:


> Never had any issues with smoking on the lower rack,it has the whole water pan(with beans,sand,gravel or whatever) between it and the heat.
> 
> AMNTS with the ubolt mod in the lower left with the chip loader cracked open a smidge...smokes like a choo-choo train.




Way too hot on bottom rack, unless you want to play "Rotate the Racks".
And "Smokes like a Choo-Choo" is why I never use the Tube in my MES. Too heavy a Smoke. AMNPS "Tray" is perfect.
But if it works for you, do it.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Apr 18, 2018)

> Way too hot on bottom rack, unless you want to play "Rotate the Racks".


Not with the water pan filled with some type of substrate,beach sand being perfect to regulate the heat.


> And "Smokes like a Choo-Choo" is why I never use the Tube in my MES. Too heavy a Smoke. AMNPS "Tray" is perfect.


Smokin like a choo-choo is what many of us strive for.Not a big fan of the tray...doesn't burn as well as the tube.


> But if it works for you, do it.


That is what makes this place awesome,we all do what works for us.And trust me I wouldn't be even close to where I'm at when it comes to the MES if I hadn't trolled this place and read everything you posted!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2018)

normanaj said:


> Not with the water pan filled with some type of substrate,beach sand being perfect to regulate the heat.
> 
> Smokin like a choo-choo is what many of us strive for.Not a big fan of the tray...doesn't burn as well as the tube.
> 
> That is what makes this place awesome,we all do what works for us.And trust me I wouldn't be even close to where I'm at when it comes to the MES if I hadn't trolled this place and read everything you posted!




Just be careful---Heavy Smoke can get Bitter & contain too much creosote. That's why I don't use the Tube in my MES 40.
It's too small an area for the Tube IMO. I tried filling it halfway & shaking it, but it still puts out too heavy a Smoke.
However like I said my AMNPS works perfectly, so I quit trying to use the Tube.

The Tube was actually designed for bigger smokers & especially Gassers, but there are others who use them in their MES 30s & 40s, and they say they're able to keep the output down enough.

I have come to the conclusion that those who have trouble with keeping the tray burning are able to cut the output of the Tube. And those who have no trouble keeping the Tray Smoking have trouble with the Tube putting out too much smoke.

That's about all I got. Whatever you do---Enjoy!!

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Apr 18, 2018)

> I have come to the conclusion that those who have trouble with keeping the tray burning are able to cut the output of the Tube. And those who have no trouble keeping the Tray Smoking have trouble with the Tube putting out too much smoke


This has exactly been my case,no matter what I've done I've struggled with the tray.The tubes have been a godsend over the chiploader.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 19, 2018)

If you season your pellets, you can get much more consistent results.
When preheating, I also predry my load of fuel by filling my AMNPS and setting it in the MES to dry it out.
The chip loader is a big dud because it cannot get consistently heated by an element dedicated to maintaining an internal oven temperature. And it has an air gap preventing direct heating of the chip pan.
If all you want to do is Brisket, or other _*hot smoked*_ items, fine.
I immediately saw the need to change the ways my MES 30 operated, so it could maintain a temperature setting, and have a consistent smoke infusion.


----------



## funkadelik (May 28, 2018)

I just take the wood chip tray and wood chip loader out completely when using the AMNPS to ensure air circulation keeps the pellets going. If it looks like there is starting to be too much smoke, I insert the chip loader in about halfway to reduce some of the air circulation. 

Glad I followed this website or I never would've solved my bitter white smoke problem with the MES.


----------

